# Wordpress als CMS zu einer aktuellen Webseite einbinden ?



## Code46 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte gerne meine aktuelle Webseite in das Wordpress einbinden, um dies als CMS benutzen zu können. Ich habe mal bischen gegooglet, jedoch nicht gefunden wir ich Wordpress 3.6.1 in meiner Webseite einbinde ?

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen ?

Danke


----------



## sheel (3. Oktober 2013)

http://wordpress.org/download/
http://codex.wordpress.org/Getting_Started_with_WordPress


----------



## Code46 (3. Oktober 2013)

Konnte leider nichts hilfreiches finden ? Gibs da kein tutorial oder video wie man das macht ?


----------



## sheel (3. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber wenn du mit Text ohne Video nicht weiterkommst
wirst du mit WP vermutlich auch nicht umgehen bzw. es einrichten können.
Das ist mehr als nur Klickerei.


----------



## Code46 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte aber mein eigenes design in Wordpress einbinden geht das ?


----------



## sheel (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das geht, aber dazu muss man sich damit auch auskennen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
also du kannst nicht eine bestehende Seite um Wordpress erweitern.
Sondern du baust mit Wordpress eine Seite auf.

Für das Design sind sogenannte Templates zuständig. Wenn du aber selbständig templates in Wordpress erstellen willst solltest du etwas PHP können.

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht wirklich schwer Wordpress zu installieren und eine Seite zu betreiben wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie auseinandersetzt.

Grüße


----------



## Code46 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jan,
ich habe mir mal an theme runtergeladen und geguckt wie das aufgebaut ist, mir ist das alles sehr durcheinander. Ich blicke da irgendwie nicht durch. Habe mir einige Seiten durchgelesen, aber so richtig verstanden habe ich es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
also du musst Wordpress installieren, inklusive einer Datenbank. Worpress führt dich eigentlich ganz gut durch den Installationsprozess.
Wenn du eine Webseite mit PHP und Datenbank entwickelst benötigst du einen Server der die entsprechenden Dinge unterstütz. Normalerweise entwickelt man eien neue Webseite erstmal lokal hier kannst du z.B. xampp, wampp etc. verwenden.
Viele Themes kannst du auch direkt aus Wordpress heraus installieren oder du musst eben die entsprechend entpackten Dateien in den Ordner wp-content/themes kopieren und dann in Wordpress unter Design -> Themes aktivieren.

Ich kann dir zum durchlesen das hier noch empfehlen: http://dokupress.de/

Grüße


----------



## Wolkenbruch (14. Oktober 2013)

Code46 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Jan,
> ich habe mir mal an theme runtergeladen und geguckt wie das aufgebaut ist, mir ist das alles sehr durcheinander. Ich blicke da irgendwie nicht durch. Habe mir einige Seiten durchgelesen, aber so richtig verstanden habe ich es immer noch nicht.



Wenn du dich bis jetzt noch nicht damit beschäftigt hast, wirst du dir auch schwer tun, Wordpress in einem Tag zu lernen.

Wie sehen deine Kenntnisse in HTML, CSS und PHP aus? Wenn du da schon fit bist, solltest du es recht schnell hinbekommen. Ansonsten kümmere dich erstmal darum, sonst wird es schwer werden.


----------

